# Moka Pots stainless or Aluminium



## borojohn (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi, experimenting with these stove top pots/moka pots. Seems the jury is out on what type is best. Aluminium or stainless steel. Some say Aluminium is not good for food prep and leaves a metalic taste to brewed coffee.

Any views on this?

Thanks.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

I've used Bialettis in both materials over a number of years, and now stick quite firmly to only using the stainless steel ones as they are so much easier to keep looking clean and fresh. The aluminium ones do seem to impart a bit of an off taste for a couple of brews if they have been left unused for a while.

Regards,
John


----------



## micaela (Jan 12, 2021)

+1 on the stainless steel. I've used both my whole life, you'll have to take the stainless steel Bialetti out of my cold dead hands!


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Used both over the years, personal preference is for stainless steel. Don't even want to think back to the state my aluminium one got into over the years.


----------



## Mulligrub (Jun 24, 2020)

+1 here for the SS Bialetti Moka pot.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Another +1 for the stainless steel version - having used both.


----------

